# Nandopsis haitiensis price



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

well today i got about 20-25 .5-1.5" black nastys for 11bucks

do u think this was a fair price/ what would u have paid


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I paid 6$ea for mine at 2" from thatpetplace.... you got a good deal. Just watch out for bloat. Little ones are very prone to it.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

has anyone here bred black nasties?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Scott C said:


> has anyone here bred black nasties?


im going to try to


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

good luck! Ill be first in line.


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Nasty's are one of the more easy to breed Nandopsis. I have bred them, and I recently bred Nandopsis Ramsdeni as well.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I never knew that. I heard JDs are nandopis


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

dude give us a pic of these black nasties. and yes that is cheap as hell.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i got them at erie aquarium society fish auction and most the things taht were being sold were fancy guppies and some really nice african cichlids. Their were a couple sets of Houdurian red points. Three bags of black nasties. i was first so i got mine for $11 next got some not as many for 6 bucks and the last lucky basterd got proably 10 for 1 buck, it was crazy

DIY-fish what size tank did u breed urs in and how much harder are black nasty's compared to Jags and convicts to breed.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DIY-Fish said:


> Black Nasty's are one of the more easy to breed Nandopsis. I have bred them, and I recently bred Nandopsis Ramsdeni as well.


Have any pics? I havent heard of too many people breeding ramsdeni.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Black Nasty's are one of the more easy to breed Nandopsis. I have bred them, and I recently bred Nandopsis Ramsdeni as well.


Have any pics? I havent heard of too many people breeding ramsdeni.
[/quote]

which speices is ramsdeni?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Scott C said:


> which speices is ramsdeni?


Ramsdeni....


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> which speices is ramsdeni?


Ramsdeni....








[/quote]

wow









i would have never guessed


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> which speices is ramsdeni?


Ramsdeni....








[/quote]

wow









i would have never guessed
[/quote]
He's the one that asked the stupid question









If he wanted a pic all he had to do was type in the word ramsdeni in google.......


----------

